

British Startup TransferWise Raises $58M - hkmurakami
http://mobile.nytimes.com/blogs/dealbook/2015/01/25/british-start-up-transferwise-raises-58-million/?_r=1&referrer=

======
hkmurakami
I really wish I had known about them when I made some international wires for
my company last year.

A HNer recommended them to me when I griped about it here, and I'm thrilled
that they'll be growing.

I'm thrilled to not fork over 4%+ to my bank for a wire anymore.

